# Small diameter circles.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have a home-made jig for cutting small diameter circles? (Smaller than the diameter of the base itself).

I have a couple trammels built from ShopNotes plans, but none of them have provisions for very small circles.

Thanks.


----------



## Neanderthal (Mar 14, 2005)

I would make a sub base and lay out the radius of the small circle and drill the pivot hole in the base.
a blind hole in the base and the work. a short dowel pin for the pivot. i hope you get what i am saying.


----------



## Neanderthal (Mar 14, 2005)

snowshoe Eagle-america has a small jig for 1" to 7 1/2" circles for 26$ hope this helps
http://www.eagle-america.com/html/catalog/productGroup.asp?id=332808


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> Does anyone have a home-made jig for cutting small diameter circles? (Smaller than the diameter of the base itself).
> 
> I have a couple trammels built from ShopNotes plans, but none of them have provisions for very small circles.
> 
> Thanks.


 I have plans for a really cool one..... Since it is out of a book I can not post the plans here. 

It will cut down to as small as 1" and as large as 7" (or more if you want). It is a sub base made out of plastic with a slot for the bit (1/4"+) and slots for two mounting screws to attach it to the router. You can set the dia of the cut to anywhere in the range. You do need to put a "pin" in the workpiece for the center..... Since you are all sharp people anyone here that wants to make one take a look at the sketch and figure out your sizes and enjoy. The view is from the bottom, the hole is for the "pin", the two matching slots are for the mount screws (flat heads). This of course may not work on your router..... and yes it is for a plunge router.

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> ... segment deleted....
> 
> take a look at the sketch and figure out your sizes and enjoy. The view is from the bottom, the hole is for the "pin", the two matching slots are for the mount screws (flat heads). This of course may not work on your router..... and yes it is for a plunge router.
> 
> Ed


Most excellent! This was just the piece of info I needed, I have a few pieces of HDPE left over from making my router table -- one of those will work perfect for this jig.

Thanks again.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> I have plans for a really cool one..... Since it is out of a book I can not post the plans here.
> 
> It will cut down to as small as 1" and as large as 7" (or more if you want). It is a sub base made out of plastic with a slot for the bit (1/4"+) and slots for two mounting screws to attach it to the router. You can set the dia of the cut to anywhere in the range. You do need to put a "pin" in the workpiece for the center..... Since you are all sharp people anyone here that wants to make one take a look at the sketch and figure out your sizes and enjoy. The view is from the bottom, the hole is for the "pin", the two matching slots are for the mount screws (flat heads). This of course may not work on your router..... and yes it is for a plunge router.
> 
> Ed


A very popular circle cutting jig posted by Ed for routing small circles The only problem is adjusting to the various diameters required each time it is used. To adjust to size you will require to undo the four screws that hold it to the base. I have enclosed my circle cutting jig that can be adjusted from the top with the two screws that is used to hold the side fence attachment.( This is the side fence attachment for Makita 3612 or the Hitachi 12v) This certainly is easier to adjust. I use it all the time to rout circles from 30-40mm in diameter depending on the cutter used. It is also adjustable to increase the size of the circle simply by repositioning the "Pin" 
I have also produced another jig that does NOT require the side fence attachment as illustrated.
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OH I see I said "flat head" I ment "pan head"..... sorry about that

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> .... {segment deleted....
> I have enclosed my circle cutting jig that can be adjusted from the top with the two screws that is used to hold the side fence attachment.( This is the side fence attachment for Makita 3612 or the Hitachi 12v) This certainly is easier to adjust. I use it all the time to rout circles from 30-40mm in diameter depending on the cutter used. It is also adjustable to increase the size of the circle simply by repositioning the "Pin"
> I have also produced another jig that does NOT require the side fence attachment as illustrated.
> Tom


Tom,
I have an M12V so that looks like a pretty handy solution also.

Thanks much.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Tom
I'm a little behind on reading the posts, but curious about this jig of yours. Could you please explain it a bit more, I can't quite figure out how to use it. I do have the Hitachi M12V and would like to make small circles. Also what bit do you use? Thanks!
~Julie~


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Julie said:


> Hi Tom
> I'm a little behind on reading the posts, but curious about this jig of yours. Could you please explain it a bit more, I can't quite figure out how to use it. I do have the Hitachi M12V and would like to make small circles. Also what bit do you use? Thanks!
> ~Julie~


Hi Julie
The side fence attachment was used for the original Circle cutting Jig This was secured to the base board 300mm x 160mm on the underside is inserted the fulcrum pin into 'Tee' nuts There are four nuts where the fulcrum pin can be re-positioned to give a great variety of circles. This has worked very well for me over the past 20 years
Tom


----------



## RDMELLO (Oct 15, 2006)

Jr. Member. Since I'm Making The Circle Cut Outs On Top Of A Finished Desk, I Cant Put A Pivot Pin In The Top? If I Clamp Down A Piece Of Plywood And Use That For My Pivot, Then I Need A Long Bit To Cut Through The Three Quarter Inch Plywoo Top?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rdmello
Because it's a Finished desktop I would not use anthing that needs to spin (turn) on the desktop I would use a brass guide with a plunge router and a 3/8" or 1/2" solid carb. bit.
Make a template out of 1/4" plywood with the right hole size (with a Forrester bit or scroll saw) you want to put in.
Then clamp it to the desktop with card board under the template then just plunge and cut out the small hole (Circle) you need.

Jasper hole jig below, from 1" hole to 18" quick and easy.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3584-jasper-circle-jigs-router.html#post35262

Bj 

Just a Note*** I see that Tom recommend using straight cutter keep in mind that straight cutters are not made to plunge in, they will work but you will need to make very small cuts (shallow cuts) 
Unless you have straight cutter that is made to plunge in, that's a bit with carb.tip on the top of the bit.
see link below.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

RDMELLO
You will require to make a Template then very carefully rout out the circle with a straight cutter
Tom


----------



## gimpy (Oct 15, 2004)

Shopnotes magazine issue #83 has an article on building a small diameter circle jig (1/2 inch to 4 inch circles). Seems to be pretty elaborate, using a lazy susan in the jig. Issue 83 is from October/November, 2005. (begins on page 32)

Frank


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I just put half-circles on the back edge of two desktops so I could pass power cords through them. I used a hole saw to cut a 2.5" diameter hole in a piece of 1/2" mdf. Then I clamped the mdf to the desktops and used a template bit to rout out the hole. Very nice, neat job. At some point I intend to make an mdf template with an assortment of circle sizes for future use.

Michael


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

*Circle Jig*



NewMontanaWorkshop said:


> Does anyone have a home-made jig for cutting small diameter circles? (Smaller than the diameter of the base itself).
> 
> I have a couple trammels built from ShopNotes plans, but none of them have provisions for very small circles.
> 
> Thanks.


This may not be what your looking for but it is capable of cutting diameters from 1" to 7-1/2" in 1/16" increments and is calibrated for use with a 1/4" straight bit.



Precision Circle Jig
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=40970&cat=1,43000,43001


----------



## Rosemary LYNDALL WEMM (Nov 4, 2004)

*Other solutions*

For very small circles 

1. use a hole saw on a drill press rather than the router. 

Or 

2. use a template with a very long handle and a backing of doublesided tape together with a flush cutting bit and a sacrificial backer board beneath your work piece.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Perhaps I've misread the entire question but, if all you are doing is cutting "holes" smaller than 1", a drill & bit/hole-saw is the only way to go. If you are making circles such as small "wheels" then a jig is needed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the handiest tools for making small circles is a RotoZip or similar product. The circle cutting jigs work well. Just be sure to use a "Sabercut bit" designed for cutting wood. These bits will also work in trim routers, so if yours has a circle jig you have another possibility. Spiral cutting bits make clean cuts so dont rule out these small machines.
Another thought would be to build a simple jig for making different sized small holes. A 1/4" thick piece of Plexiglas or Masonite(hardboard) 6" wide by 3 or 4' long. Drill different sized holes using Forstner bits, hole saws or even adjustable hole saws along the centerline. The 6" width will provide good support for your router, the length will allow easy clamping. By using a combination of pattern following bits and guide bushings you can figure on making at least 5 or 6 variations on each hole size. To keep life simple I suggest using a 1/4" plunge bit and figuring your hole sizes from this. If you are likely to build projects with many different sized small holes this is the way to go.


----------



## dan_public (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi. Does anyone know if the Jasper Jigs will fit the Festool OF1400 screw pattern? 

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

I have one (#200) if you jot down the pattern size I will check it.
Or better yet a small drawing with the dimentions and post that.
Or take a look at the quick drawing below and fill in the numbers.

Bj 


http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/portable-routing/3733-planing-router-6202.jpg
http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/pc/JA-200/Jasper/Sound


----------



## dan_public (Jun 15, 2006)

*Actual size shot of bottom*

BJ,

To make it easier, I attached is a scan of the bottom plate. I included a ruler so that you could print it life size.

I appreciate any feedback on this.

Thanks,

Dan.

p.s. I'm sorry about the size. Even after cropping it and reducing the pixel count, I couldn't make it any smaller.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Sorry to say it's not drilled out for the Festool OF1400 router 
BUT I don't bolt my router to the plate anyway it's a pain,I just drop in a brass guide and go to work, in the snapshot below you will see I put in a plastic insert that has a 3/4" hole for the brass guide and it fits in the hole that comes in the Jasper jig.

You can make a plastic insert part quick and easy with a hole saw, cut out the part and the grind it down on the belt sander to fit just right in the jig then take it back to the drill press and drill hole the 3/4" hole for the brass guide.
I use a small jig to get the outside dia. just right with a 1/4" dowell pin that's clamped to the belt sander on some wood stock and then just turn it and get it down to the right size. (it must be dead on.)
Then I take it to the oscelating sander to get the 3/4" hole dead on.
By using the brass guide way the power cord does not get in the way and you can use a 1/4" ,3/8",1/2" Bits, just drop the router in zero it out set the depth of the cut and go to work, no need to take the router base plate off when you need to cut a cir. 

-----------------
looks like # 2 base 6 1/2" dia.with one flat side.
#2 and #4 would be 5 5/8" on center of the screw
#1 and #3 would be 2 3/16" on center of the screw
and then you have one extra one on the right that would be
dead on center of the base plate and 5/8" off the side of 
base plate.



http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/portable-routing/3733-planing-router-6202.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/portable-routing/3731-planing-router-6200.jpg

Hope this helps

Bj 

Just a note**** I did drill my jig out today so I can now put in 5" and 6" holes quick and easy , it's quick fix if you want to know how just ask. 

---------------
Model 400 Jasper Tools Circle Jig

This circle jigs fits: Porter-Cable 7539, 7529 & 690, DeWalt 621 & 625, all Sears, Ryobi and Makita plunge routers; Bosch 1613 & 1615, Freud FT2000E, Skil 1825 & 1823, Hitachi M8V, TR12 & M12V, Fein FT-1800 and Elu 177 routers

The Model 400 will cut circles from 1 inch to 7 1/2 inches in diameter, in 1/16 inch increments. 
The jig has an easy to read scale that is calibrated for a 1/4 inch router bit. 
The Model 400 will generate circles that are smaller than the base of the router. 
This requires that some of the pivot holes be located under the router base. A matching centre locating pin is also available, the Model 350.

http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/pc/JA-400/Jasper/Sound

model 400 ▼ at 31.oo bucks
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=40970&cat=1,43000,43001

---------------------


----------



## dan_public (Jun 15, 2006)

Bj,

Thanks for the feedback. I'm sorry for the delay in responding. I had an accident about two weeks ago (sanded off part of my left middle finger with a belt sander). The hand's been bothering me and I haven't posted much. 

I'd like to revisit this in a couple weeks.

Dan.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Sorry to hear that  I did it also about 14 years ago and it took about a year b/4 I could use it again.  mine was in a 2HP 2" x 48" comm.belt sander with 60grit and it was so quick that I didn't know it right off so to speak.
Now when I use any belt sander it comes back in my head, thank God not the pain just what I did it with.
I was lucky most of it came back so I could use it again.  it was my index finger, you lost the good one  that you use to say hi to the other drivers on the road ways now days. 

Take it easy  the pain is for a long time I'm sorry to say.

Bj


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Small Diameter Circles*

I found this template on the MLCS website.

Jack


----------



## teabag (Dec 16, 2007)

here is one I have made for the Hand router at work...
very simple and works great, as you can see no expense spared £800 Router, and the rest of the gear used, just whats laying around hahaha
angle iron, studding and plywood few nuts n bolts...

first pic shows basic design.
second is with the router attached
third is a close view showing just how small you could go if wanted, I've place the router in that position so you can see the pivot point.
fourth showing circle, sorry about the blur its of these are taken on my fone...

I managed to cut a 1" 1/4 rad in complete circle without trouble, with this just to see how small it would go.
btw this router stands approx 18" tall and has a base diameter of just over 7"
so I assume this will answer your original question... even tho I made it at work..


----------

